

Cult Figures - simonreed
http://www.pimco.com/EN/insights/pages/cult-figures.aspx

======
MaysonL
For a pretty good analysis of problems with this, see Brad DeLong's take:
[http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2012/07/equity-returns-and-
the...](http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2012/07/equity-returns-and-the-size-of-
the-economy-bill-gross-makes-a-distressingly-common-error.html)

